
Cash and Gift Cards - Mz
http://whathelpsthehomeless.blogspot.com/2017/02/cash-and-gift-cards.html
======
lcw
Where I live giving a homeless person who is an addict a gift card can end up
in them selling the gift card at a great discount to someone else poor. I have
seen this happen on more then one occasion. That said I think it's better then
giving cash to the authors point.

Also lots of people are afraid to interact with homeless because lets be
honest some have severe mental disorders/addictions, and it can be scary in
general to deal with someone you don't know homeless or not. A safe gesture
that I find is well received is in the safety of your car as you pass someone
begging ask them if you can pick them up something from a local fast food
chain. The whole transaction can happen through the safety of your car and
there is no cash or gift card involved.

